# Finally Got One!!!!!



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I have been looking for a little Kubota tractor for a long time, i finally came across one in my price range the other day.
It's a Kubota L2000 with less then 1200 hours, it just had all of the oils and filters changed and it has NEW paint. Included was a Leon 400 loader, A.T.L.A.S box blade, Woods 5' finish mower and two brand new turf tires.
I got all of this for only $2200, i was thrilled when i came across it and i couldn't call fast enough. I have been using it everyday and all day since i got it.
I have a good working backhoe on a old junk garden tractor, I am planing on converting the backhoe over to 3pt. I also have a 14" single bottom plow that i am going to make 3-pt as well.
I can't wait to get everything built so i can use the little tractor more


----------



## JoeBuyer (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice. I have always liked the looks of that series of Kubota and it looks like you picked up one in great shape.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Good things come to those that wait..congrats.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Your gonna like it! Great find!!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's a nice looking tractor!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

BTS said:


> I have been looking for a little Kubota tractor for a long time, i finally came across one in my price range the other day.
> It's a Kubota L2000 with less then 1200 hours, it just had all of the oils and filters changed and it has NEW paint. Included was a Leon 400 loader, A.T.L.A.S box blade, Woods 5' finish mower and two brand new turf tires.
> I got all of this for only $2200, i was thrilled when i came across it and i couldn't call fast enough. I have been using it everyday and all day since i got it.
> I have a good working backhoe on a old junk garden tractor, I am planing on converting the backhoe over to 3pt. I also have a 14" single bottom plow that i am going to make 3-pt as well.
> I can't wait to get everything built so i can use the little tractor more





Congratulations BTS that looks like a nice little tractor that will do about anything you need.


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, and what this little tractor can't do, I'm sure my 50hp Case Construction King can handle it :winky:
So far i love it, it's like a habit that i can't quit, I just find my self looking for things that need done with it LOL.
Can't wait for the grass to grow so i can test out the mower!
I live on 3 acres so there is about1 1/2 acres to mow, i also mow my neighbors lawn, she has 3 acres and probably a good 2 acres that needs mowed.
It takes about 3 hours to mow my neighbors with a 46" cut, i bet i can cut the time in half with this tractor!
Thanks for everyone's replies


----------



## JoeBuyer (Jul 22, 2012)

I looked at your pictures again and man does that hood shine. Tractordata.com often lists the years models were made, but I am not seeing that on the L2000. What vintage is this?


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe this is the "shiniest" tractor i own LOL. All of my other tractors/garden tractors are faded or they don't have paint LOL. 
I already looked at tractordata and i couldn't find anything, i also did a search trying to find info but yet no one has anything on this model.
The guy i bought it from said it's either a 1994 o1995 he couldn't remember.


----------

